# Drosera menziesii & D. scorpioides



## naoki (Nov 14, 2016)

We are getting 6 hour 25 minutes of day light today, and it will be shorter by 6 minutes 32 seconds shorter tomorrow. So it's getting darker and darker. But we get the magical golden light during the day (it's basically like sunset all day long). This Australian tuberous Drosera, Drosera menziesii, was particularly looking pretty, so I snapped a couple photos. I just received the tuber this summer, and this is the first time I'm growing a tuberous Drosera. The following two photos are with mostly natural light.




Drosera menziesii on Flickr




Drosera menziesii on Flickr

While I was at it, I decided to take photos of another Australian Drosera species. This is a pygmy Drosera, so it is very small. But it looks wonderful with magnifiers. D. scorpioides is probably the largest in this group, and pretty easy to grow. This is about 1 year old started from gammae (small asexually reproducing propagules). The photos below are with artificial light (2x 90CRI LED flood) + in-camera focus stacking.



Drosera scorpioides on Flickr




Drosera scorpioides on Flickr


----------



## Secundino (Nov 14, 2016)

So beautiful!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 14, 2016)

Amazing photos! 
Crystal clear!


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2016)

Very cool Naoki

And great photos:clap:


----------



## SFLguy (Nov 14, 2016)

Very nice! I've been wanting to grow some pygmies and winter growing sundews for a while. I'll get around to it eventually haha


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2016)

Amazing plant!


----------



## abax (Nov 14, 2016)

I love sundews and used to keep them in a small
terrarium. When the sun hit them in the afternoon, they were small crystals of shining
light. I love your photos and your very eclectic
collection of plants.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## naoki (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you all!



SFLguy said:


> Very nice! I've been wanting to grow some pygmies and winter growing sundews for a while. I'll get around to it eventually haha



I don't know well, but I heard that some of pygmies could be difficult in hot area like South Florida, right? I lost some in the summer, but none of them went into dormancy since my place isn't hot. I'm actually surprised that they are doing ok with fairly weak light. It was getting only 700fc from LED flood light, but now I installed much better LED fixtures (just released Samsung H-series which I'll write about eventually) in the Rubbermaid container, and they are getting closer to 2000fc. I'm hoping that they will do even better for this growing season.



abax said:


> I love sundews and used to keep them in a small
> terrarium. When the sun hit them in the afternoon, they were small crystals of shining light.



I agree. When they are happy, they glitter and they are beautiful. Also there are quite a bit of variations within genus, and Australian species are particularly amazing to me.


----------



## SFLguy (Nov 16, 2016)

I'd be growing the pygmies indoors so hopefully they'd be fine


----------

